# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Đà nẵng - Mua Asus Zenfone 2 Laser 5.0 ZE500KG cũ 99% chính hãng

## pizzabon2015

Đà nẵng - Mua Asus Zenfone 2 Laser 5.0 ZE500KG cũ 99% chính hãng



Gía: 1,400,000đ

Hotline: 1900 2012

Khác	- 5GB lưu trữ miễn phí ASUS WebStorage (có thời hạn)
- Nghe nhạc MP3/WAV/eAAC+
- Xem video MP4/H.264
- Xem văn bản
- Xem / Chỉnh sửa hình ảnh
Kiểu chuông	Báo rung, nhạc chuông MP3
Pin chuẩn	Li-Po 2070 mAh
Radio	Cập nhật sau
Ra mắt	Tháng 08 năm 2015
Đặc điểm	Geo-tagging, chạm lấy nét, nhận diện khuôn mặt, chụp toàn cảnh (panorama), HDR
Quay phim	1080p@30fps
Bộ nhớ trong	16 GB, 2 GB RAM
Kích cỡ màn hình	720 x 1280 pixels(HD), 5.0 inches, ~294 ppi
Trọng lượng	140 g
*Những chương trình khuyến mại*
Cùng với những dịch vụ khách hàng tuyệt vời như đổi trả 30 ngày khi sản phẩm lỗi, Hnam Mobile vói các sản phẩm triển khai nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi kết hợp cùng những thương hiệu nổi tiếng như Sony, Hp, Intex,

Đồng thời, khi đến với Hnam Mobile quý khách hàng còn có thể chọn mua cho mình hàng loạt sản phẩm điện thoại di động cấu hình mạnh, thương hiệu tốt, có giá giảm sốc tại Hnam Mobile như: Asus Zenfone 2 Laser 5.0 ZE500KG cũ 99% hay loạt sản phẩm từ Sony,

Vừa qua, hệ thống đã liên tiếp đón nhận tin vui khi nhận những giải thưởng như “Nhà bán lẻ xuất sắc khu vực miền Nam” từ Samsung Mobile Việt Nam hay giải “Asus Best Partner 2014” với thành tích đơn vị bán lẻ Hỗ trợ dịch vụ xuất sắc từ Asus Việt Nam, và điều quan trọng hơn hết là Hnam Mobile đã luôn nhận được sự quan tâm ủng hộ từ người tiêu dùng trong suốt gần 9 năm qua – đó thực sự là nguồn động viên to lớn dành cho hệ thống.

Hnammobile là đơn vị bán lẻ các dòng sản phẩm asus zenfone 2 laser 5.0 ze500kg cũ 99% giá tốt, nhập khẩu chính hãng giá tốt tại TP Hồ Chí Minh và thời gian bảo hành tối đa chỉ 45 ngày.

Là một trong những hệ thống bán lẻ sản phẩm Kho máy cũ công nghệ uy tín hàng đầu tại TP.HCM nói riêng và cả nước nói chung, Hnam Mobile hiện đang phát triển thêm các cửa hàng trên khắp các quận và tỉnh thành với định hướng mang đến giá trị cao cho người tiêu dùng

Không chỉ tập trung phát triển hệ thống bán lẻ, Hnam Mobile còn chú trọng rất nhiều đến khâu dịch vụ bảo hành và chăm sóc khách hàng. Cùng với những đối tác như: Ngân hàng Shinhan, công ty bảo hiểm AAA, GrabTaxi…Hnam Mobile đã ra mắt đa dạng dịch vụ cao cấp như: Dịch vụ trả góp 0% lãi suất, Bảo hành mở rộng, ưu đãi đi taxi miễn phí dành cho khách hàng…Đến với Hnam Mobile để được hưởng ngay 365 ngày dịch vụ ưu đãi hấp dẫn nhất!. Ngoài ra với dịch vụ 5 sao: 1 đổi 1 trong 30 ngày cho sản phẩm lỗi - Bảo hành toàn diện 1 năm - iPhone 1 đổi 1 trong 12 tháng theo tiêu chuẩn Apple - Rút ngắn thời gian xử lý bảo hành - Hỗ trợ máy dùng tạm trong lúc chờ máy bảo hành Hnammobile đang dần khẳng định thương hiệu trong lòng người tiêu dùng.

----------

